
Insys exec allegedly gave lap dance to doctor while pushing deadly opioid - koolba
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/01/opioid-exec-a-former-stripper-allegedly-gave-lap-dance-to-doc-in-bribery-scheme/
======
DoctorOetker
what?

Insys (manufacturer of fentanyl sprays) hires ex-prostitute "as regional sales
director" to close deals and bribe doctors for prescribing their product.

Then CEO and Vice president of Insys become informants or governments
witnesses? They cooperate with the investigation and the ex-prostitute is the
scapegoat < Whaat?

Like why did they hire her in that position in the first place?!

